# Help



## GeJayGe (May 7, 2015)

Hello.
We are planning to retire to the Malaga area of Spain. And would appreciate any advice at all to folk who have already made the move. We were hoping to be in a fairly mixed areas, but please no holiday rental properties! Thanks.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Sorry dont know about Malaga

But good luck with your move to Spain !!

Tony Alicante


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome! There are quite a few retirees on the forum living in the Málaga/Costa del Sol region. Could you be a bit more specific about the sort of advice you're after?


----------



## GeJayGe (May 7, 2015)

*Thanks*

We spent a whole day looking at property in the area, but had the idea that our Agent only wanted to show us the property he wanted to sell. We saw a great property at the top of a hill in Calehonda as well as a lot of obviously rental properties. Maybe we didn't make ourselves clear? We wanted a property to retire to so was looking for perhaps a mixed community. Near facilities shops bars etc.maybe even some suggestions of suitable areas? We liked the idea of being maybe 45 mins from the airport, and able to get to Malaga/Marbella. Are we asking expecting too much? Thanks again.


----------



## GeJayGe (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your trouble!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

GeJayGe said:


> We spent a whole day looking at property in the area, but had the idea that our Agent only wanted to show us the property he wanted to sell. We saw a great property at the top of a hill in Calehonda as well as a lot of obviously rental properties. Maybe we didn't make ourselves clear? We wanted a property to retire to so was looking for perhaps a mixed community. Near facilities shops bars etc.maybe even some suggestions of suitable areas? We liked the idea of being maybe 45 mins from the airport, and able to get to Malaga/Marbella. Are we asking expecting too much? Thanks again.


Agents can be a pain. Have a browse on Fotocasa and see what's out there. And rent for a year first!

Comprar Viviendas en Calahonda, Mijas | fotocasa.es


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

An agent just showing you property he wanted to sell??

What's the world coming to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Try looking at the FAQ's on the main Spain page. There is a list of internet pages where you can look for properties. There is loads of useful there anyway about paperwork, tax issues, renting, buying, cars ... Also try searching the forum for the areas you are interested in


----------



## GeJayGe (May 7, 2015)

Wonder why you bothered ?


----------



## GeJayGe (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

I am just about to complete on the purchase of a villa/bungalow in a residential area, but within a short walk to all facilities. Have a read about my experience:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/738122-just-bought-villa-costa-del-sol-my-experience.html

Wibs


----------



## GeJayGe (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your story much appreciated.


----------

